# cutting rhinestone patters



## twinprinting (Nov 1, 2010)

Can I cut rhinestone stencils with an enduracut?? I have the 60 degree blades, will this cut patterns and what is a good software for making the rhineston patterns?? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do not know the enduracut...but if you have at least 250 gms downforce it should work...go to the rhinestone section and you will see several software programs for Rhinestones..shop carefully


----------



## twinprinting (Nov 1, 2010)

I just looked and it does say up to 250 grams cutting force...so I'll give it a try once I get some material....thanks....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

twinprinting said:


> I just looked and it does say up to 250 grams cutting force...so I'll give it a try once I get some material....thanks....


That's all you need. You can cut template material with even a little scrapbooking Cricut cutter! I use 170 grams of downforce to cut my templates. There are a bunch of softwares out there so once you figure out what you want the software to do for you, feel free to ask specific questions and we'll try to steer you in the right direction! 

Blessings to you!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Mya, you can NOT cut the vinyl stencil material effectively with an EnduraCut UNLESS you have it do 2 passes (each circle needs to cut twice). I have an EnduraCut and when my PumaIII was down, I pulled it out and thought I could keep working. It was a nightmare. I was eventually able to get it to cut the stencils, but I had to do two passes and keep playing with the offset to get completely round circles. I think I ended up using a 0.8 for the offset and setting the downforce at 200 with 2 passes. Of course I originally bought my enduracut in 2006, so maybe it was just old

I don't know how the EnduraCut would handle other template material like the Sticky Flock, as I never tried that. My biggest suggestion would be to make sure you do a lot of testing with your down force and offset to get it right BEFORE you try to cut a template you will actually need to use. Eventually it will work.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I have cut Sticky Flock with 3 different cutters that only have 250 grams down force and all worked perfectly with around 170 grams.. No need for over cutting or a second pass. Get a sample and see if you like it.


----------

